# Does anybody know of an Orthopedic Specialist around Watertown NY/Ft.Drum Area?



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Due to an injury my puppy ended up with an Angular Limb Deformity. I was wondering if anyone knows of good Orthopedic Specialists in the Ft.Drum Region. I have no problems to drive to Albany/Rochester/Syracuse if I have to, to get him fixed up. 

I appreciate any recommendations. 

Thanks 

Sandra


ps: I already have an appointment with an Orthopedic Specialist with the Countryside Vet Clinic in Carthage, however I have no idea how good he is. So any recommendations of a good specialist is appreciated.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Country side is a good vet - I like one down in Watertown better, Watertown Animal Hospital. They euth'ed my old dog while I lived up there and were awesome and compassionate (even let me out a side door so I didn't have to snivel in front of the entire waiting room). But I don't know what they do for Ortho, might do better going to Syracuse for that.

I'd stay away from North Country though - they're pretty much the reason my dog had to be put down. He had a lump that was the size of a quarter, I brought him in to be checked out, they said not to worry about it just a fatty tumor - a month later he's being put down because it was a fibrosarcoma and had gone into his spine and couldn't get up anymore. Just my experience with them, and they're expensive and rude.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Cornell is not far from you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Technically, if they're not board certified, they can't be called specialists. I checked the American College of Veterinary Surgeons website and I didn't see anyone listed there. If you want an actual board certified specialist (which is an excellent idea), you can use this website to find specialists (or go to Cornell). Hope that helps...

http://www.acvs.org/AboutTheACVS/DiplomateDirectory/


----------

